# paper tape bubbles



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey i've been using pro roc taping mud for my first coat on all flats, butts and corners, lately i've been getting some bubbles in my corners, only on the ceiling, any ideas, there is lots of mud behind the tape, so i'm not sure, i don't have a taper, i just use the corner box to coat the corner and tape it by hand , roll it and finish it with my finisher. thanks


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I use ProRoc taping for putting on all my tapes and I don't have a problem with the tapes bubbling.

You use the corner box to run your mud before you tape by hand? Maybe you need to change your system and use at least a super taper. Keep your mud thin.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe the ceiling is taking more time to dry than the walls, and when you think everything is dry ready for the next coat, the ceiling is still wet, thus creating bubbles when mudding over the tape.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe try a little more pressure on your knife to make sure you push any air pockets out when your taping.


----------



## Taper Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

If i were you i would buy a banjo and learn how to use it. Then your dry tape problems will go away!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

could be your mud is too thick and not flowing could be you are wiping to hard, could be not enough mud and whats on there is partially drys before it gets wiped down. If you are using a banjo perhaps when the tape is being pulled out you are not pulling straight out and forcing the mud off the tape as it is coming out I have seen beginners do this quite often. Maybe it could be the ceilings are not insulated and it is just freeze drying up there, all are possibilities, but one thing for certain it is something simple to figure out. :thumbsup: If you are using a corner box with an angle head for applying mud to tape you will not get enough on the drywall, angle heads are designed for skimming. the reason you do not find air bubbles on the wall side is because it is recessed the top side is not so in theory the mud is just glazing the ceiling, that is what i think is happening. how are you verticals do they blister as well ? If glazing and then putting the tape in by hand I could see how the mud would dry before rolling.


----------



## josh6106 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys. i use the corner box with an applicator not the glazer to apply the mud before i tape by hand, than i roll and glaze. i've since did another house where i only had two bubbles, one on ceiling and wall, i think it happens when i get to the end of a bucket of mud and the mud is setting up in the bucket, maybe i should purchase one of those hand mixers or mashers to keep my mud thin, i think i'm going to purchase a banjo anyways, thought about the taper, but where i'm from everyone beleives in mesh tape on seams and butts, so i just flat box alll my seams first coat. thanks again guys. josh


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

bigClags said:


> адресная и телефонная база предприятий петербурга поиск абонента телефонапо номеру адрессная телефонная база питера, база данных городских телефонов тюмень поиск людей по номеру телефона в эстонии узнать местонахождениепо номеру мобильного, по фио узнать адрес и телефон поиск абонента чериз спутник по номеру мобильного телефона база данных мегафон кострома, мтс поиск паспортные данные по номеру телефона найти адрес по номеру телефону г москва адрес по номеру телефона, база данных билайн 2006 телефонная база данных череповца справочник адресов и телефонов жителей киришей, как найти по номеру телефона адрес в г казани найти номер телефона по адресу в городе ташкенте смс перехватчик в аське, поискпо номеру телефона томск как найти адрес по номеру телефона гомск определение местонахождения человека по номеру телефона, местоположение объекта по номеру телефона смс перехватчик для компьютора база телефонов и адресов в новосибирске


 
What the.
And you lot think us Aussies & Kiwis are hard to understand.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> What the.
> And you lot think us Aussies & Kiwis are hard to understand.


 Your right Gaz,,, this guy has seen WAY more sheep than you guys have !!!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Homepy is the key word. It must mean something dirty .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

bigClags said:


> адресная и телефонная база предприятий петербурга поиск абонента телефонапо номеру адрессная телефонная база питера, база данных городских телефонов тюмень поиск людей по номеру телефона в эстонии узнать местонахождениепо номеру мобильного, по фио узнать адрес и телефон поиск абонента чериз спутник по номеру мобильного телефона база данных мегафон кострома, мтс поиск паспортные данные по номеру телефона найти адрес по номеру телефону г москва адрес по номеру телефона, база данных билайн 2006 телефонная база данных череповца справочник адресов и телефонов жителей киришей, как найти по номеру телефона адрес в г казани найти номер телефона по адресу в городе ташкенте смс перехватчик в аське, поискпо номеру телефона томск как найти адрес по номеру телефона гомск определение местонахождения человека по номеру телефона, местоположение объекта по номеру телефона смс перехватчик для компьютора база телефонов и адресов в новосибирске


Translation:

address and telephone base of enterprises петербурга search of subscriber to the телефонапо number of адрессная telephone base of питера, base of these municipal telephones тюмень search of people on a telephone number in эстонии to know to the местонахождениепо number mobile, on фио to know an address and telephone search of subscriber чериз companion on a mobile telephone number database megaphone of кострома, мтс search passport data on a telephone number to find an address on a number to the telephone of g москва address on a telephone number, database of билайн 2006 telephone database череповца reference book of addresses and telephones of habitants of киришей, how to find on a telephone number an address in the g of казани to find a telephone number to address in city ташкенте смс interceptor in ICQ, to the поискпо telephone of томск number how to find an address on a telephone number гомск determination of location of man on a telephone number, site of object on a telephone number смс interceptor for компьютора base of telephones and addresses in новосибирске


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Translation:
> 
> address and telephone base of enterprises петербурга search of subscriber to the телефонапо number of адрессная telephone base of питера, base of these municipal telephones тюмень search of people on a telephone number in эстонии to know to the местонахождениепо number mobile, on фио to know an address and telephone search of subscriber чериз companion on a mobile telephone number database megaphone of кострома, мтс search passport data on a telephone number to find an address on a number to the telephone of g москва address on a telephone number, database of билайн 2006 telephone database череповца reference book of addresses and telephones of habitants of киришей, how to find on a telephone number an address in the g of казани to find a telephone number to address in city ташкенте смс interceptor in ICQ, to the поискпо telephone of томск number how to find an address on a telephone number гомск determination of location of man on a telephone number, site of object on a telephone number смс interceptor for компьютора base of telephones and addresses in новосибирске


 Gee thanks, your alot of help!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I went through 2 pallets of proroc last year. Pain in the ass having to constantly remix. For the tape bubbles try to mix at lower rpms as not to create air bubbles in the mud. Do yourself a favor and switch to proform black.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee thanks, your alot of help!!!!! :thumbup:


Thought you'd get a lot out of that.


----------

